# Авиация > Литература >  60 лет на страже уральского неба (1952 - 2012 гг.), 764 иап - АвГ 6980 АвБ, Б.Савино

## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*60 лет на страже уральского неба (1952 - 2012 гг.).* 
764-й истребительный авиационный полк ПВО 4-й отдельной Краснознамённой армии ПВО, ныне авиационная группа Краснознамённой Оршанской ордена Суворова III степени гвардейской 6980-й авиационной базы 1-го разряда Шагол (г. Челябинск) с базированием на аэродроме Большое Савино (г. Пермь).

*60 лет на страже уральского неба.pdf — Яндекс.Диск:*
https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=...CGazmQXXyi4%3D

Боевое знамя 764 иап, «Крылья России 2010», аэр. Б.Савино, 7 августа 2010 г.:
 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/970265...23799898/page1

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо! Очень познавательный буклет

----------


## Евгений

это и есть книга Сокола.... скоро 2я пойдет....

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Видел его вживую, приятный формат, хорошая бумага, неплохая верстка, достойное наполнение, знакомые фамилии. Безусловная благодарность ребятам! При просмотре вызвал некоторое недоумение принцип объединения в буклет катастроф по всей дивизии, при том, что сам буклет описывает историю 764 иап. То есть если задумка в том, что это части, "сформированные" или "за период базирования" на аэродроме Б. Савино, то на это нет сноски, а так - вызывает некоторые вопросы по полноте списка потерь этих частей, 763 иап в частности.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

По истории соединения у меня получилось как-то так...

*764-й истребительный авиационный полк ПВО*.



Названия:
764-й истребительный авиационный полк ПВО, в/ч 40373, впоследствии в/ч 31533 (уже в 1988 г.) - сформирован 7 ноября 1952 г.,
6977-я авиационная база II разряда (6977 АвБ), в/ч 40383 - с 1 июня 2009 г.,
Авиационная группа Краснознамённой  Оршанской ордена Суворова III степени гвардейской 6980-й авиационной базы 1-го разряда Шагол (г. Челябинск) с базированием на аэродроме Большое Савино (АвГ 6980 АвБ), в/ч 69806-2 - с 23 ноября 2010 г.

Дислокация - аэродром Большое Савино около г. Перми.

Подчинение:
87-я истребительная авиационная дивизия ПВО (управление - г. Молотов (г. Пермь)) — с 1952 г., 
20-й корпус ПВО (управление - г. Пермь) — с 1964 г.,
91-я дивизия ПВО (управление - г. Пермь) — с сентября 1988 г., 
28-я дивизия ВВС и ПВО (управление - г. Самара) — с марта 1994 г., 
5-й (Уральский) отдельный корпус ВВС и ПВО (управление - г. Екатеринбург) — с мая 1998 г.
5-я Краснознамённая армия ВВС и ПВО (управление - г. Екатеринбург) — с 1 июня 2001 г.,   
2-е Командование ВВС и ПВО — с 1 декабря 2009 г. по н.в.

За время Великой Отечественной войны на Урале создаётся крупный промышленный район. В 1949 г. для его прикрытия формируется Уральский район ПВО (управление - Свердловск).

Согласно Директивы Военного министра СССР № ОРГ/3/79348 от 15 февраля 1952 г. и Главного управления Командующего Войсками ПВО № ОМУ/2/1573527 от 25 марта 1952 г. на аэродроме Большое Савино недалеко от г. Молотов началось формирование 87-й истребительной авиационной дивизии ПВО, в составе формируемых 763-го (в/ч 40372), 764-го (в/ч 40373), 765-го (в/ч 40374) истребительных авиационных полков и 908-го отдельного авиационно-технического батальона (в/ч 40383?). Формирование дивизии закончилось 7 ноября 1952 г. Эта дата стала официальным днём образования дивизии, полков и батальона.

С 1952 г. силами 908 оатб строится военный городок и искусственная взлётно-посадочная полоса с твёрдым покрытием для реактивной авиации длиной 2000 м. Военный городок первоначально не имел названия, сейчас это пос. Сокол (гарнизон "Сокол").

С 23 апреля 1953 г. формируется 49-й истребительный авиационный корпус ПВО с управлением в г. Свердловске под командованием генерал-майора авиации Предкова Михаила Ивановича. 87 иад (управление - г. Молотов) в составе 763 иап, 764 иап, 765 иап и 101 иад (управление - г. Троицк Челябинской обл.) в составе 385 иап и 412 иап входят в состав 49 иак. 49 иак входит в Уральский район ПВО.

18 декабря 1953 г. в близи северного торца ВПП аэродрома Большое Савино, неподалёку от деревни Ванюки, формируется 159-й отдельный дивизион радиосветообеспечения (в/ч 41186?). 

В июне 1954 г. вместо Уральского района ПВО была образована Уральская армия ПВО. В её составе были: 77-я и 28-я зенитные артиллерийские дивизии; 87-я и 101-я истребительные авиационные дивизии.

В 1954 г. 908 обато переформировывается в 3353-ю авиационно-техническую базу 1-го разряда (в/ч 40383?).

В 1956 г. 159-й отдельный дивизион радиосветообеспечения переформировывается в 37-ю отдельную радиосветотехническую систему посадки самолётов (в/ч 41186?).

Реформа войск ПВО завершается созданием в 1960 г. принципиально новых соединений: смешанных корпусов из авиационных и зенитно-ракетных частей. Уральская армия ПВО преобразуется в 4-ю отдельную армию ПВО (управление в г. Свердловск) в составе 19-го (управление в г. Челябинск) и 20-го (управление в г. Пермь) корпусов ПВО. Разграничительная линия между зонами поражения зенитных ракетных подразделений двух корпусов пролегла в районе г. Свердловска.

После событий 1 мая 1960 г. для более эффективного авиационного прикрытия главного промышленного района Урала в 1960 г. 765-й истребительный авиаполк с аэродрома Большое Савино был передислоцированн на аэродром Салка (г. Нижний Тагил).

В 1962 г. 37-я отдельная радиосветотехническая система посадки самолётов переформировывается в 1228-й отдельный дивизион связи, радионавигации и посадки самолётов (в/ч 41186?).

С 1964 г. в состав 4 ОА ПВО передается 28-я дивизия ПВО (управление в г. Куйбышев). В её составе имелись 681-й (г. Йошкар-Ола) и 683-й (аэр. Бобровка Куйбышевской обл.) истребительные авиаполки. Общее количество авиаполков в 4 ОА ПВО возрастает до семи. 

С 1964 г. расформировано управление 87-й истребительной авиационной дивизии в г. Перми. У каждого из авиаполков бывшего соединения теперь была своя специализация. 765-й иап (г. Нижний Тагил) после событий с Пауэрсом 1 мая 1960 г. был перевооружён на высотные истребители Су-9. 763-й иап (г. Пермь) продолжает осваивать всепогодные дальние перехватчики Як-25 (затем –  Як-28П). А 764-й иап (г. Пермь) вплоть до начала 1970-х гг. имеет на вооружении «универсальные» МиГ-19С и перехватчики МиГ-19П. На этих самолетах лётчики полка сумели хорошо отточить своё мастерство, в итоге успешно перейдя одними из первых в авиации ПВО на перехватчик 3-го поколения МиГ-25П.

В 1965 г. аэродром Большое Савино становится аэродромом совместного базирования военной и гражданской авиации. 

15 декабря 1967 г. на аэродроме Большое Савино формируется 512-й отдельный батальон аэродромно-технического обслуживания (в/ч 40383?). На аэродроме разворачиваются работы по сооружению новых стоянок и укрытий для самолётов в местах их рассредоточения.

В 1967-69 гг. с аэродрома Большого Савино передислоцируется на аэродром Комсомольский (Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ) 763-й истребительный авиаполк, ставший на обеспечение северного фланга ПВО Урала. 

С 1974 г. 4 ОА ПВО стала Краснознамённой - 4-й отдельной Краснознамённой армией ПВО.

В 1981 г. 1228-й отдельный дивизион связи, радионавигации и посадки самолётов переформировывается в 1228-й отдельный батальон связи и радиотехнического обеспечения полётов (в/ч 41186?).



В сентябре 1988 г. в рамках мероприятий по реформированию вооруженных сил управление 20-го корпуса ПВО ликвидируется. 763-й, 764-й и 765-й истребительные авиационные полки и части обеспечения передаются в подчинение сформированной 91-й дивизии ПВО (управление - г. Пермь) 4-й отдельной Краснознамённой армии ПВО.

С 1991 г. перестал существовать Советский Союз. В ходе реформирования Вооруженных Сил была значительно сокращена общая численность  частей всех родов войск. Оказались расформированными большинство авиационных полков 4-й отдельной Краснознамённой армии ПВО. В 1994 г. прекратил существование 765-й истребительный авиаполк (аэродром Салка), а в 1998 г. – 763-й истребительный авиаполк (аэродром Комсомольский).

13 октября 1993 г. в состав гарнизона аэродрома Большое Савино включается Центр боевого управления авиации (в/ч 31533Ц), перебазировавшийся с Амдермы, где был сформирован 1 ноября 1985 г. На ЦБУ возлагаются задачи по обеспечению боевых действий 764 иап. 

С марта (по др. данным с 1 июля) 1994 г. 764 иап (в/ч 31533) вошёл в состав 28-й дивизии ПВО (управление - г. Самара). В декабре того же года 4-я отдельная Краснознамённая армия ПВО была преобразована в 5-й отдельный корпус ПВО. 

В 1998 г. в Российской Федерации создается новый вид Вооруженных сил – войска ВВС и ПВО. Образуется 5-й отдельный корпус ВВС и ПВО (управление - г. Екатеринбург). 

В 1998 г. 28-я дивизия ВВС и ПВО была расформирована. 19 февраля 1998 г. 764 иап и части обеспечения перешли в непосредственное подчинение командованию 5-го (Уральского) отдельного корпуса ВВС и ПВО. 512-й отдельный батальон аэродромно-технического обслуживания переформировывается в 2754-ю авиационно-техническую базу (в/ч 40383?).

В 2000 г. Центр боевого управления авиации (в/ч 31533Ц) переименовывается в 953-й Центр боевого управления авиации.

С 1 июня 2001 г. 5-й корпус ВВС и ПВО разворачивается в 5-ю Краснознаменную Армию ВВС и ПВО. В связи с реконструкцией (удлинением до 3200 м) ВВП гражданского международного аэропорта Большое Савино, летом 2002 г. 764 иап временно перебазируется на аэродром Лебяжье (Волгоградская обл.).

С 1 июня 2009 г. в соответствии с концепцией перехода Вооруженных сил Российской Федерации к «новому облику» 764-й истребительный авиационный полк и части обеспечения преобразуются в 6977-ю авиационную базу II разряда (в/ч 40383). В/ч 31533 (764 иад) перестала существовать.

1 декабря 2009 г. было создано 2-е Командование ВВС и ПВО, объединившее 5-ю (Екатеринбург) и 14-ю (Новосибирск) армии ВВС и ПВО. 1 декабря 2010 г. образован Центральный военный округ (управление – г. Екатеринбург), в который вошло 2-е командование ВВС и ПВО.

4 сентября 2010 г. в гарнизоне состоялась церемония прощания со Боевым знаменем 764 иап.

С 23 ноября 2010 г. 6977-я авиабаза переформирована в авиационную группу Краснознаменной Оршанской ордена Суворова III степени  гвардейской авиационной базы 1-го разряда Шагол (г. Челябинск) с базированием на аэродроме Большое Савино, в/ч 69806-2. ("2" - вторая авиагруппа 6980 АвБ).

----------


## Mig

Большое спасибо! Отличный буклет! Побольше бы таких!

----------


## Евгений

скоро выйдет книга "Самолеты Пермского Края" там будут фото бортов летавших в Перми в разное время

----------


## Eagle_rost

хороший буклет, отличный даже можно сказать. Только не хватает инфы по штатам полка на тот или иной год.

----------


## andrew_78

Спасибо! Серьезный подход и сделано с душой. Удачи!

----------


## Enot-31

> *60 лет на страже уральского неба (1952 - 2012 гг.).* 
> 764-й истребительный авиационный полк ПВО 4-й отдельной Краснознамённой армии ПВО, ныне авиационная группа Краснознамённой Оршанской ордена Суворова III степени гвардейской 6980-й авиационной базы 1-го разряда Шагол (г. Челябинск) с базированием на аэродроме Большое Савино (г. Пермь).
> 60 лет на страже уральского неба.pdf — Яндекс.Диск


Прошу прощения, случайно удалил ссылку на книгу, теперь она не действует.
Скачивайте книгу по новой ссылке: http://yadi.sk/d/e41cxkV9Nsmni

----------


## flogger23

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Авиагруппе уже вернули прежнее наименование "764 иап" и вручили Боевое знамя?
Боевое знамя, вроде, планировали вручить 17 декабря 2016 г.
https://59i.ru/novosti/novosti-permi...oe-znamja.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*4-я Краснознамённая отдельная армия ПВО.*

Управление - г. Свердловск (с 1991 г. Екатеринбург).

15 января 1974 г. за большие заслуги, проявленные в боях по защите Отечества, успехи в боевой подготовке 4-я отдельная армия ПВО была награждена орденом Красного Знамени.

*Наименования:*
Уральский район ПВО II категории — 1953 - 1954 гг.
Уральская армия ПВО — июнь 1954 г. - 1960 г.
4-я отдельная армия ПВО — 10 апреля 1960 г. - 1974 г.
4-я Краснознамённая отдельная армия ПВО — 15 января 1974 г. - 1995 г.
5-й Краснознамённый корпус ПВО — 1995 - 1998 гг.
5-й Краснознамённый корпус ВВС и ПВО — 1998 - 2001 гг.
5-я армия ВВС и ПВО — 1 июня 2001 г. - 2009 г.
8-я бригада ВКО — 2009 - 2010 гг.
2-е командование ВВС и ПВО — 1 декабря 2010 - 2015 гг. Управление - г. Новосибирск. В октябре 2010 г. штаб и управление передислоцированы из г. Новосибирска в г. Екатеринбург,
14-я Смоленская Краснознамённая армия ВВС и ПВО — с 1 августа 2015 г.

На основании Директивы заместителя Министра Обороны СССР и Главнокомандующего Войсками ПВО страны от 24 марта 1960 г. Уральская армия ПВО с 10 апреля 1960 г. преобразована в 4-ю отдельную армию ПВО. В состав армии вошли сформированные 19-й и 20-й корпуса ПВО.

Состав 4-й отдельной армии ПВО (управление - г. Свердловск) на 1 мая 1960 г.:
19-й корпус ПВО (г. Челябинск):
- 101-я истребительная авиационная дивизия ПВО (г. Троицк Челябинской обл.):
-- 385 иап (г. Троицк Челябинской обл.);
-- 412 иап (г. Домбаровский Оренбургской обл.);
- 28-я зенитно-артиллерийская дивизия (г. Кыштым Оренбургской обл.)     

20-й корпус ПВО (г. Пермь):
- 87-я истребительная авиационная дивизия ПВО (г. Пермь):
-- 763 иап (г. Пермь);
-- 764 иап (г. Пермь);
-- 765 иап (г. Пермь);
- 77-я зенитно-артиллерийская дивизия (г. Магнитогорск Челябинской обл.).

В 1963 г. в Куйбышеве на базе расформированного 25-го отдельного корпуса ПВО создается 28-я дивизия ПВО, которая входит в состав 4-й отдельной армии ПВО. Командиром дивизии назначается полковник Коцько Иван Терентьевич. Вместе с ней в состав армии вошли 681-й истребительный авиационный полк (г. Йошкар-Ола) и 683-й истребительный авиационный полк (г. Бобровка).

Состав 4-й отдельной армии ПВО (г. Свердловск) на 1970 г.:
- 142-я отдельная смешанная авиационная эскадрилья (аэр. Кольцово, Свердловская обл.);
- 845-й зенитно-ракетный учебный полк (г. Верхняя Пышма, Свердловская обл.);
- 19-й корпус ПВО (г. Челябинск);
- 20-й корпус ПВО (г. Пермь);
- 28-я дивизия противовоздушной обороны (г. Куйбышев).

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

О качестве американских снимков из космоса.
Аэродром совместного базирования (с 1965 г.) ГА и 764 иап 20 кПВО 4 ОА ПВО, снимок от 22.01.1966 г. Спутник KH-7.
В то время на аэродроме, кроме 764 иап, ещё базировались 763 иап и 765 иап 20 кПВО.
В 1965 г. ВПП была удлинена и реконструирована для приёма магистральных авиалайнеров типа Ил-18 и Ту-104 (в 2000-х гг. её ещё раз удлинили). И ещё особенность - соседство аэродрома с крупным нефтеперерабатывающим заводом. Дым от труб тянет в сторону в ВПП. Внизу фото - перрон для гражданских с-тов и здание аэропорта.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Май 2021 г.



Учебный бой с самолётом-разведчиком условного противника разыграли лётчики перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ авиации ЦВО под Пермью. По легенде летательный аппарат проник в воздушное пространство на высоте более 5 000 м для сбора разведданных.

Экипажи МиГ-31БМ нашли «нарушителя» без привлечения наземных средств ПВО, успешно выполнив захват воздушной цели и поразив её электронным пуском ракеты дальнего радиуса действия.

МО РФ.

----------

